# Foaming in coolant... tip



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey. I just put in some PC Pure coolant from PrimoCHILL. With all the reviews, it's a top-of-the-line coolant. However, I noticed when shaking the bottle a small amount of foam formed at the top. Just enough to bother me. So, before pouring it in my system, I added a few drops of anti-foaming liquid that is normally used in hot tubs. Needless to say, problem solved. It only takes a few ounces for a whole hot tub, so I added only 2 drops in my system. Not one bubble. Just a little helpful tip I thought I would share with all.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Excellent advice! Foaming can also be caused by excess air in the pipe's circuit through your PC. Anti-foaming additives like those used in hot tubs and carpet cleaners will do the trick.


----------

